# Sadistic Husband



## Mmespo (Jan 13, 2017)

My husband and I got into a nasty argument last weekend. Sometimes when he gets angry he rages. He called me every name in the book and tells me I'm a fat toothless worthless *****. He had me in tears. I was sobbing I was so upset. When I cried he said "your tears don't affect me anymore." I see this as sadistic and cruel. If I reduced a person to tears I would immediately stop yelling insults at them! I'm so sick of his drunken rages. I really think I should leave for good.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Of course you should leave. Why would you NOT leave??????


----------



## Loveontherocks (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear that, it sounds so awful and quite cruel. I would be devastated if someone I was supposed to love was in tears because of me, but some people are just mean.

If he keeps hurting you like this you should leave him, it will only wear you down more and more the longer it carries on. 

When he calms down does he seem remorseful? And can you try telling him how he makes you feel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What are the reasons you have for staying?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Do you really have no teeth?


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

How many times have you heard your husband say these very words to you? You stay and before long you will have no self-esteem left. RUN! Do not forgive or excuse his actions. You need to get out of there and now.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Why were you arguing? 
Why did it get heated? 

You need to learn to disengage more, especially if he's prone to violence and rage. 

Then get out of this relationship.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @Mmespo ~ You have no creditable reason for staying in this most unhealthy relationship! God never intended for people to blatantly disrespect their spouses this way! I would venture to say that your H has some very pressing mental issues!

Ergo, you need to extricate yourself from it as soon as you possibly can!*


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Your husband is a bully and abusive. Don't spend another minute in this relationship. It will not get better it will only get worse and if you have kids you owe it to them to get them away from this destructive behaviour.


----------



## Mmespo (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you all for your responses. I appreciate your support and I'm working on rearranging my life without him!


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Mmespo said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I appreciate your support and I'm working on rearranging my life without him!


Good for you!!!!


----------

